# Transformadores en Proteus



## axelmaths (Oct 10, 2015)

Buenas,

Tengo la siguiente duda. Estaba simulando un transformador en proteus, y pude sacar los voltajes que quería, mi pregunta es sobre el amperaje, porque no pude conseguir sacar.¿ cómo funciona el amperaje en proteus', o mejor aun ¿cómo sacar el amperaje deseado de un transformador en proteus?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2015)

axelmaths dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Tengo la siguiente duda. Estaba simulando un transformador en proteus, y pude sacar los voltajes que quería, mi pregunta es sobre el amperaje, porque no pude conseguir sacar.¿ cómo funciona el amperaje en proteus', o mejor aun ¿cómo sacar el amperaje deseado de un transformador en proteus?
> 
> Gracias



¿ Como sabes que tu transformador virtual no entrega la corriente supuesta ?


----------



## Rickhards (Dic 21, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, así que nose en que categoría va esta duda. Estoy armando una fuente conmutada en proteus, esta lleva una transformador de nucleo de ferrita, pero al menos en mi proteus no existe ese transformador, alguno sabe como agregarlo?, si es que existe alguna libreria que no tengo? o alguna otra solución.


----------



## phavlo (Dic 21, 2020)

Podés crear el componente deseado con las medidas reales del transformador que tengas en tus manos... Si buscas vas a encontrar varios tutoríales en la red.


----------



## Rickhards (Dic 21, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Podés crear el componente deseado con las medidas reales del transformador que tengas en tus manos... Si buscas vas a encontrar varios tutoríales en la red.


muchas gracias, recién aprendo a usarlo, no sabia que se podía hacer eso


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2020)

No se que versión estas usando pero desde la 7.9 al menos están disponibles todas estas variantes de bobinados/transformadores.


Si lo quieres para dibujar el esquema solamente puedes hacerlo dibujando el componente como ya te lo han sugerido.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2020)

Mira los modelos que tienen.
No conozco proteja, pero en otros simuladores hay modelos simplificados para senoidal que ponen la relación de transformación pura. Si eso lo usas con una onda no senoidal es incorrecto.


----------

